# Fake Tilt-Shift



## lockwood81 (Apr 13, 2009)

Created this with photoshop...I think it would have been better if more cars were down there.  But it was my first go at it...


----------



## epp_b (Apr 13, 2009)

Ooh, me like


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice!  I've been meaning to try this.


----------



## Chris Stegner (Apr 13, 2009)

I've seen this in the past somewhere and have thought about it since. I'd love to give it a try. Do you have a source for a tutorial? Help, tips, tricks? Or would you rather not share you "secrets"?


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 13, 2009)

Chris Stegner said:


> I've seen this in the past somewhere and have thought about it since. I'd love to give it a try. Do you have a source for a tutorial? Help, tips, tricks? Or would you rather not share you "secrets"?


 
Start with a photo taken looking down on a scene...
Then increase the saturation or vibrance of the photo to give it a more toylike look...then just select (I feathered the selection) the top and bottom and blur them.(I used gaussian blur)


----------



## rubbertree (Apr 13, 2009)

Great!
I love doing fake tilt-shift's. They are so fun!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 13, 2009)

Where was that photo taken?


----------



## rufus5150 (Apr 13, 2009)

Excellent shot/post. I love it.


----------



## TwoRails (Apr 13, 2009)

I love it


----------



## boogschd (Apr 13, 2009)

this is fun  

lookit all them widdle people


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 14, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Where was that photo taken?


 

Thanks for the comments.  

I was in a roof top restaurant looking down at downtown Frankfurt, Germany.


----------



## OregonAmy (Apr 16, 2009)

That's great! I was playing around with this in GIMP about a month (or two?) ago & had a lot of fun with this. 

Here's the GIMP tutorial I used - Gimparoo!: Fake Tilt Shift


----------

